# Sunday Punch



## sawhorseray (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## chopsaw (Nov 27, 2022)

Great ones today .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 27, 2022)

Thanks Ray! I loved em!

Ryan


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 27, 2022)

Awesome


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 27, 2022)

Thanks Ray, all good







It took a couple weeks for the girls here to used to the time change again also, lol






David


----------



## tbern (Nov 27, 2022)

Thanks for a laugh!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 27, 2022)

Our 2 still haven't quite figured it out.

Thanks for the laughs, Ray... They are always enjoyed...


----------



## Colin1230 (Nov 27, 2022)

Bunch of good ones, Ray.  Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 27, 2022)

All good ones RAY and thanks for sharing!

Keith


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 27, 2022)

Appreciate those Ray. My coworker was wondering why I was laughing under my breath.

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 27, 2022)

Laughed all the way through, Ray.
Loved "the canary was alive"  but my favorite has to be the Duke.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 27, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Thanks Ray, all good
> 
> View attachment 649596
> 
> ...



Gotta say, David, it didn't affect Roxy at all--she thinks it's ALWAYS dinner time.
Gary


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 27, 2022)

Those where awesome!


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 27, 2022)

Awesome, I needed the laughs Thank you!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 27, 2022)

Another great round of laughs… thanks Ray!


----------

